# 750D Front Clip defekt



## Th120 (24. Juni 2016)

Moin,

hab mir nen 750D gekauft und einer dieser clips (Photo) ist leider defekt und die Klappe hängt auf halb 8.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es ne Möglichkeit ein son Teil vll per Briefumschlag zu bekommen?


Ich will mir dafür nicht gleich ne neue Front kaufen oder alles wieder einpacken...

Oder gibt es da irgendwo zufällig nen ebay oder china shop, der solche teile Anbietet (werden ja bei vielen sachen verwendet).


MfG


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Juni 2016)

Hi Th120,

sofern innerhalb der Garantie (2 Jahre ab Kaufdatum), brauchst du nur ein Ticket über unser Kundenportal eröffnen. Lade die Rechnung bitte im Ticket mit hoch. Dann senden wir dir eine neue Front zu. Das Teil alleine haben wir leider nicht Verfügbar. Ich hab mal auf eBay gesucht und folgendes gefunden: LINK Dies wird wohl nicht passen, aber ähnliche Teile findet man bei aufwendiger Suche schon. Das Austauschen dürfte sich dann aber auch nicht als einfach erweisen. Habe auf Anhieb keine Möglichkeit gefunden diese Klips zu entfernen.

Grüße


----------



## Th120 (27. Juni 2016)

Austauschen ist kein Problem, man kann den clip einfach rausdrücken (konnte ihn sogar noch weiter zerlegen ^^)
Passen werden die von ebay glaub ich nicht  (auch wenn es mich wundert, dass man die nirgendwo bekommt, mein altes Gehäuse (war nicht von Corsair) hatte die auch)

Ich hab das gehäuse von ebay; es ist komplett neu (wurde nie ausgepackt, auf allem kleben noch die Folien), jedoch ist es halt schon knapp ein Jahr alt.
Es ist bis jetzt auch nur der Lieferschein vorhanden (von alternate).
Geht der auch (Auftragsdatum, Seriennummer vorhanden) ?


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Juni 2016)

Mach das Ticket einmal auf und poste die Ticketnummer. Lade die Dokumente die du hast hoch und dann schau ich mir das an.


----------



## Th120 (27. Juni 2016)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Mach das Ticket einmal auf und poste die  Ticketnummer. Lade die Dokumente die du hast hoch und dann schau ich mir  das an.



Die Ticketnummer ist 6792001


----------



## Bluebeard (1. Juli 2016)

Sollte laut Tracking Montag bei dir ankommen. Grüße


----------

